# Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich



## Roadrunner (14. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich denke gerade darüber nach, wie ich meinen Algen die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen oder ihnen zumindest etwas Konkurrenz bieten kann.

Die Idee: Schnell wachsende Schwimmpflanzen einsetzen und "regelmäßig" abfischen.

Gibt es Schwimmpflanzen, die die Koi nicht sofort kaputtspielen?
Wie verhindert man, daß der schwimmende Wald die Funktion des Skimmers beeinträchtigt?
Oder sollte ich lieber in den Kies der Pflanzzone etwas wucherndes pflanzen?

Was empfehlt Ihr mir?

Ein Bild von der (Koiteich typisch kleinen) Pflanzzone:
 

Mehr Bilder zum Teich und seiner Entstehung hier

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!

Guido

...und, ja, ich habe vorher die Suchfunktion bemüht


----------



## orcanet (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Guido,

also ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Schwimmpflanze gibt, die die Kois nicht bespielen - die sind ja meisst für jede Abwechslung zu haben.
Du könntest es mit schwimmenden Pflanzinseln versuchen - gibt es hier schon einige tolle Beispiele. Aber auf jeden Fall würde ich die vorhandene Pflanzfläche ordentlich vollpflanzen mit Wucherzeugs aller Art und davon reichlich. Auslichten kannst Du dann immer noch. 

LG
Barbara


----------



## Dodi (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Guido,

in die Kieszone würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch __ Papageienfeder pflanzen.
Die wuchert kräftig, ist ein starkzehrer, sieht hübsch aus und lässt sich gut und einfach ausdünnen bzw. "ernten". So hättest Du einen guten Nährstoffaustrag.

Mit den Schwimmpflanzen ist das so 'ne Sache: die Koi bespielen nicht nur, sie fressen bei __ Wassersalat und auch Hyazinthen gerne die Wurzeln ab, außerdem kann es mit dem Skimmer einige Probleme geben, wenn die Pflanzen dort hingesogen werden... - Da wäre eine gute Alternative die von Barbara zitierten Schwimminseln.


----------



## Susan (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*

Ich kann Dir da __ Hornkraut empfehlen...


----------



## Dodi (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Susan,

im Prinzip hast Du Recht mit dem __ Hornkraut - doch für einen Koiteich mit Bodenablauf sind frei schwebende Unterwasserpflanzen nicht geeignet.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hi Guido,

reiß hinten die Pflanzen vorm Zaun weg und mach dir da 'nen vernünftigen, schönen Pflanzenteich hin. 

Mit der kleinen Pflanzenzone wirst du nie irgendeine Konkurrenz zu den Algen hinbekommen.


----------



## Roadrunner (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde Eure Vorschläge am Dienstag mit meinen Teichbauern diskutieren. Wahrscheinlich werden wir etwas schnellwachsendes, wenig leckeres in die Flachzone pflanzen.

Die Idee, einen Pflanzteich zu bauen finde ich gut, aber ich fürchte, das wird bis 2011 nichts. Ich lasse die Anlage erstmal 2 Jahre so einlaufen und dann sehen wir mal - Platz genug für Erweiterungen habe ich :crazy

Nochmals danke! Guido


----------



## Susan (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Susan,
> 
> im Prinzip hast Du Recht mit dem __ Hornkraut - doch für einen Koiteich mit Bodenablauf sind frei schwebende Unterwasserpflanzen nicht geeignet.



Da muß ich Dir recht geben, ich habe meine selber in einem Topf mit Kieselsteinen bepflanzt, obwohl ich selber "nur" eine Pumpe so drinnen habe. Wäre eine Möglichkeit es aber so mal zu probieren...


----------

